# EXIF data in Windows XP Details panel?



## Cero21 (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone know of any sort of plugin that will enable the Windows XP "details" panel (the left side of photo windows) to show EXIF data.  Normally it shows size, file size, name and the last modified date but I think it would be really useful if it also showed all the useful EXIF data, like shutter speed, iso, aperature etc.  Any ideas?


----------



## ryyback (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is something I found. I didn't read it all the way threw, although I should, as I will add this plug-in soon.
You can also look up the data threw Adobe Photoshop-FILE-FILE INFO.
Hope this helps you, and I'll post back when I get something downloaded here.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/prophoto/photoinfo.mspx


You can also- Exif data, ISO, ETC--Right-Click on picture, and go to Properties>Summary>Advanced. Sorry I totally missed that one-


----------



## ryyback (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, well I went and downloaded the files and it doesn't show in the left hand side details, but it does show when you go over a picture with your mouse-soooooooo.....
You can still right click etc like I mentioned above.
I'll search for more answers-

Knowledge is power!


----------



## Cero21 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I found that microsoft thing too and got excited.  Too bad it wasn't what we were looking for.   The search continues!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Aug 20, 2007)

ryyback said:


> You can also- Exif data, ISO, ETC--Right-Click on picture, and go to Properties>Summary>Advanced. Sorry I totally missed that one-



As he already said if you R click on the pic go to properties and then advanced, it will show: shutter speed, aperture value, focal length, flash mode, exposure time, ISO, metering mode, etc.  That's pretty much what you are looking for.


----------



## ryyback (Aug 21, 2007)

It would be nice though to have it in the left hand coloum.
Maybe it is different in Vista? I have XP still and have no plans of upgrading at this time.


----------



## ketan (Aug 21, 2007)

There is a small utility (freeware) available called : Exif Image Viewer Version 1.1.7.19 at http://home.pacbell.net/michal_k/
It shows in tabular form all exif data of the all images in a folder. You can see in tabular form Exposure time, Mode, Focul length and FN number, Exposure Bias, Metering mode, Whether flash used, ISO, white balance, Focus mode, Lens range etc.
The best part is you can sort these as you like by clicking the column.
Couple days before I shot some night scenes at diff. ISO, shutter speed just to learn from the results. This software came very handy at that time.
Hope that you will find it useful.
ketan


----------

